
Talk Obama to Me (video speech synthesizer) - 6502nerdface
http://talkobamato.me
======
6502nerdface
A video speech synthesizer that automatically chops up video of Barack Obama
and puts it in order so that he says whatever you want him to.

~~~
aayala
Amazing

~~~
secfirstmd
Amazing. I remember hearing somewhere years ago about military ability to
synthesise speech and use it to do stuff like manipulate radar operator
instructions to fighter aircraft. Humorous to see something even a tiny bit
like that in public.

------
alttab
[http://talkobamato.me/synthesize.py?speech_key=a9d0ebbb657c7...](http://talkobamato.me/synthesize.py?speech_key=a9d0ebbb657c7572f3db91f065633fe3)

